# Proper Lubrication for My New Acer E-Mill



## frostheave (May 25, 2014)

I am very happy with the new mill with one exception.  The manual leaves a lot to be desired!  Anyway, since this is my first knee mill, I'm not sure what each oil cup on the head lubricates and what oil to use.

As far as the head is concerned, the manual states: Milling Head (Spindle Bearings) - S.A.E. 10 or 10W light oil, weekly.
Do the spindle bearings actually get oiled?  I thought they were greased, at least the brochure states the spindle bearings are "sealed with quality Kluber LDS 18 bearing grease."  

I found an Acer PDF for my mill which states: Spindle Oil – Hydraulic Oil AW 22 or Spindural 22.  So, I am confused.  Do I actually lube the spindle bearings?  What does each cup lubricate?  What oil should I use?  Below are some pics.


CUP #1.  This cup is the highest one on the head.





CUP #2.  This one is on the back of the mill.





CUP #3.  I assume this is to lubricate the quill.






To summarize my questions:

1) CUP #1: Lubricates______ and Use Oil_____

2) CUP #2: Lubricates______ and Use Oil_____

3) CUP #3: Lubricates______ and Use Oil_____

4) Do the spindle bearings get lubed regularly or are they greased and sealed?

5) Similar Grizzly and South Bend milling machine manuals recommend: ISO 68, S.A.E. 20 R&O Gear and Bearing Lubricant for the cups.  Any thoughts?

6) Should anything else on the head be lubricated, aside from the Spindle Bull Gear?

7) Should I do a spindle break-in similar to those in the Grizzly and South Bend manuals?


Thanks for your help.

Bob


----------



## Sandia (May 25, 2014)

frostheave said:


> I am very happy with the new mill with one exception.  The manual leaves a lot to be desired!  Anyway, since this is my first knee mill, I'm not sure what each oil cup on the head lubricates and what oil to use.
> 
> As far as the head is concerned, the manual states: Milling Head (Spindle Bearings) - S.A.E. 10 or 10W light oil, weekly.
> Do the spindle bearings actually get oiled?  I thought they were greased, at least the brochure states the spindle bearings are "sealed with quality Kluber LDS 18 bearing grease."
> ...




Hope that helps Bob, if you have any more questions please let me know. How do you like it so far?

Bob


----------



## frostheave (May 26, 2014)

Sandia said:


> Hope that helps Bob, if you have any more questions please let me know. How do you like it so far?
> 
> Bob



Well I am really surprised!  I thought the spindle bearings were greased.  So far, I really like the mill, although I haven't done anything yet!  The only 10w oil I have found here in Fairbanks is in a 55 gal drum!  Hopefully tomorrow, when more stores are open, I'll be able to find some.  It won't be time wasted though.  I think I'll install the x-axis power feed today.  Thanks for your help!

Bob


----------

